

Andrew Ng's Machine Learning Lectures - jeremynixon
https://class.coursera.org/ml-005/lecture

======
bronz
I would also recommend these readings for those of you who are interested in
deep learning:

[http://yyue.blogspot.com/2015/01/a-brief-overview-of-deep-
le...](http://yyue.blogspot.com/2015/01/a-brief-overview-of-deep-
learning.html)

[http://www.iro.umontreal.ca/~bengioy/dlbook/](http://www.iro.umontreal.ca/~bengioy/dlbook/)

